# Is there a device that can play back MKV (From Blu-ray ) backups as playing on my PC?



## robotpav520 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is there a device that can play back MKV (From Blu-ray ) backups as playing on my PC? 

I have a bundle of blu ray discs. I am looking for a device that can playback mkv files (From my blu ray discs) perfectly.The idea being I don't have to lug the discs all over the house...have them lying around and get scratched.
What i have done is..lossless copied the blu ray disc using ByteCopy and it came to be mkv file. I prefer MKV cause everything's the same with original blu-ray Disc, lossless quality, multiple subtitles and audio languages, chapters. I played them in window media player(with Shark007 codec pack) on my PC, and they worked like a charm.I want to know whether these MKV files will work wbth PopCornhour C-200 ?

I do upload some sample MKV files. Could anyone pleased do me a favor and test these MKV videos on your device ? Help on getting this clarified would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

A device as in a computer? I wanted something I could take with me, and I just used a slightly older computer with a new HD. A older Athlon 1800Mhz, 7 series GT nvida, and a new 1TB Sata drive running XBMC Live plays back 720P FLAWLESSLY.

It isn't the most portable thing ever, and I'm only going to take it with if I'm going to be some place for awhile, but it's currently hooked up to a TV in a different room with no HD source.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I think a modern laptop should have no problems with a 1080P H264 file.

I think Asus makes some excellent laptops these days.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Please don't post links to copyrighted material.

Are you looking for a PC or a media streamer like the Popcorn Hour or WDTV?


----------

